
ES6 Cheat Sheet – Summary of ES6 Features and Their ES5 Equivalents - zsolt777
https://github.com/zsolt-nagy/es6-summary
======
thiscatis
Great effort, good examples and a lot of info but it's not really a cheat
sheet is it?

